# Grandmaster's Obnoxious Narcissistic Thread



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Fish Launcher said:


> Bullshit. Flattery will get you nowhere, if your aim is to be my lesbian partner so we may raise our insolent child together.


As a trans-transwoman, I am okay with this.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Threat: I will unleash INTJs upon you


Do not threaten me with INTJs, for I will hypnotize them so they may switch loyalties. At which point, you will find several angry INTJs hot on your heels.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> As a trans-transwoman, I am okay with this.


As a non-trans-transwoman, I am too. But as a possible ENTJ, the prospect disgusts me, while as a possible ENTP, it is strangely intriguing.

I think this is how internal conflicts are born. I don't think I can afford another child.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Fish Launcher said:


> As a non-trans-transwoman, I am too. But as a possible ENTJ, the prospect disgusts me, while as a possible ENTP, it is strangely intriguing.
> 
> I think this is how internal conflicts are born. I don't think I can afford another child.


didn't someone named lemur post a long-ass test earlier on this thread
you t(roll) like an entp tho
as a borderline INTJ, I would also leverage our ability to signal each other over long distances and have this unfortunate two-timing fellow eviscerated with pure fucking Machiavellian sophistry


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> didn't someone named lemur post a long-ass test earlier on this thread


Ain't nobody got time fo dat. I have things to do. Extraverted peoplez things. We can't tell you, sorry. 


> you t(roll) like an entp tho


That can be taken either as a compliment or an insult. Seeing that I have meted out my daily quota of bitchslaps for the day, I shall choose to take that as a compliment.


> as a borderline INTJ, I would also leverage our ability to signal each other over long distances and have this unfortunate two-timing fellow eviscerated with pure fucking Machiavellian sophistry


Excellent. I shall get started on the smoke fire at once. #burnbabyburn


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Read my excellent work of philosophy.
> http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/507250-critque-pure-liberty.html


That philosophical treaty doesn't assist me in seeing your cognitive motivations (It could have been written by anyone, edited, gone over, re-edited, etc.) 

I would've preferred that you answered my questions. :kitteh:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The goal of this thread is not to utilize the resources of volunteer typists. Rather, this thread will be a democratic debate for my type, similar to the U.S. Congress in that nothing will actually happen. State the type you believe in, then argue with those who you disagree with because one mind is not enough.
> @Metasentient, respond to this thread so that we may have a back forth conversation about my type that will create an artificial popularity to this thread forcing at least one more vote than expected.


INTP sounds about right. I could see ENTP because your comments are never 100% serious and you are a case study in under-the-radar trolling (which I love btw. your comments are fucking hilarious, especially when people misinterpret them :laughing: ), but given your age, you seem way too mature to be a 17 year old Ne dom (17 year old Ne doms are generally very spazzy, can't keep their mouth shut, prone to make absurd comments). for Enneagram, probably 5 or 9 (maybe Sp/So?)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> That philosophical treaty doesn't assist me in seeing your cognitive motivations (It could have been written by anyone, edited, gone over, re-edited, etc.)
> 
> I would've preferred that you answered my questions. :kitteh:


You know what, you told me to get questions and that was an absurd burden on my existence, I demand that you pick questions for me and then ask me them. Over and out.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INTP sounds about right. I could see ENTP because your comments are never 100% serious and you are a case study in under-the-radar trolling (which I love btw. your comments are fucking hilarious, especially when people misinterpret them :laughing: ), but given your age, you seem way too mature to be a 17 year old Ne dom (17 year old Ne doms are generally very spazzy, can't keep their mouth shut, prone to make absurd comments). for Enneagram, probably 5 or 9 (maybe Sp/So?)


Describe the meaning of 9 vs 5 and what what Sp/so means. By my command.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You know what, you told me to get questions and that was an absurd burden on my existence, I demand that you pick questions for me and then ask me them. Over and out.


I asked fairly specific questions as well, which you didn't answer. :kitteh:



Word Dispenser said:


> Yes, but what is your relationship with Ne? Si? How do you feel about it in others? And for that matter, how do you feel about all of the functions in others? Make a chart and categorize it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> In the interest of actually staying on topic (which has the word "narcissistic" in it)...
> 
> Play, though if I'm actually focused on a topic of interest (tends to be any idea I'm currently researching and attempting to integrate into my internal framework), I will not be able to tell the difference between work and play, and my efficacy there will probably outmatch my regular work ethic.
> 
> ...


I don't know you very well, but from your responses and your wonderful sense of humor, I get an INFP 5w6 vibe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I asked fairly specific questions as well, which you didn't answer. :kitteh:


Hold on, let me get my chart making app. I'll be there.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hold on, let me get my chart making app. I'll be there.


*NT squeeing*


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Are you a dog person or a cat person?

Do you hate sports?

Has a movie ever made you cry?

Does the word: spontaneous make you want to cry, throw up or have a like-wise negative effect on your current state?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I asked fairly specific questions as well, which you didn't answer. :kitteh:



Yes, but what is your relationship with Ne?
Ne is one of those functions that lead to paradoxes and nonsense. You see, like Ni, people will give too much credence to things that contradict each other. Just like there being a Bigfoot and a small foot in the same space and time.
Si? 
I like watching king of the hill. Hank Hill once asked "why would anyone take drugs when they could just mow a lawn?" I view the world, essentially as being from the perspective of a mind, of a person and I find the idea of trying to transcend the sensations of a first person perspective is insanity and out of bounds.
How do you feel about it in others?
Some people are too extreme. Some people think that their way is best, they are closed off to different experiences and there are even people who think old things are better merely because they are old. My definition of Si just changed tremendously there.
And for that matter, how do you feel about all of the functions in others? Make a chart and categorize it.
Ni: presumptuous in terms of knowledge, notably, many Ni users in history, have created theories of historicism. They believe there are forces and patterns in history that dictate a deterministic model of history. They can see the end of history. This is without basis, as history is only a collection of stories from different perspectives, it is not solid and no such laws exist.
Ne: there's nothing more fun than talking to an ENTP, until they get bored, at which point they complain and stop talking. Just like my maternal figure above. They are often motivated by energy and desire. 
Se: All of my comrades are Se users so I have said. Most of what they do is dangerous or unnecessary. Have you ever thought that when you are "doing things" you were just pushing matter and energy around? I guess I shall add the socionics stuff, no I don't display any awareness of power dynamics. I don't identify people as leaders and followers, it seems absent from the real world.
Si: like I said, there is Hank Hill, enjoying the little things but then there's ultra conservative religious baloney that can't be justified beyond "this is what made us"
Ti: Ti types, specifically INTPs are the only ones who I think I can talk to and have a conversation with. Unlike ENTPs, you know when an INTP is following what you are saying. They take your words for what they mean and they understand it clearly. Everyone else, no. 
Te: ENTJs once said that they yelled at their families as an expression of "caring". It is a very odd way of caring. I don't view the world as externalities. The objects don't make the thinking valid. There is only thinking. There's a special thing about "me", the subject, it is valid and certain. One must first appeal to the first person perspective before being convincing because the first person perspective is the most valid perspective to the solipsistic one.
Fe: I don't like the strict adherence and establishment of "manners". My aunt is this kind of person, I was raised in leniency, I don't need to show that I care. However, there's also a level of where I think our behavior specifically impacts other people and not ourselves and so should be catered to them, when a conflict arises, it would be best to remove it and keep the peace. I also like people who are "outwardly caring". My definitions have degraded that will not help you.
Fi: I think these people are more right than happy. They often believe in some concept of "true feelings" and trying to depart from their "truth" will cause them to become stubborn. Even if their "truth" is not so. They would rather believe one thing that makes them angry, than change themselves from being angry.
Perhaps this will do something, it was quick, uninformed but written.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Rosemist said:


> Are you a dog person or a cat person?
> 
> Do you hate sports?
> 
> ...


I dislike dogs more than I do cats but I dislike both more than I like either.

Yes, I haven't liked a sport in 8 years.

I don't believe so. 

No, I don't have that ailment. But the word mania does because it sounds like it could be cartoony but it's really a very bad thing.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

haha you're the second best ever. keep it up.

INTP fo sho doe


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

PerC is for Yoda, what our girlfriends/boyfriends are for us.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I dislike dogs more than I do cats but I dislike both more than I like either.
> 
> Yes, I haven't liked a sport in 8 years.
> 
> ...


I. Introverts will always prefer cats because dogs are pack animals.

N- Sensors love sport and do nothing but it. The don't even sleep. 

T- Thinkers are emotionless. You never having cried at a movie suggests that you may fit the criteria. tongue

P- If you were a J, just seeing the word in my post would make you break out in tears. 

*PYROMANIA.*

Looks like you _are_ an INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> haha you're the second best ever. keep it up.
> 
> INTP fo sho doe


The previous best ever died in a marching accident.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You know nothing wolfie and therefore you have no respect for feminism and its component parts.


I have no idea what feminism is. I lost my mind in 2005.

Maybe if everyone had a dragon, we would all be happy, no?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Rosemist said:


> I. Introverts will always prefer cats because dogs are pack animals.
> 
> N- Sensors love sport and do nothing but it. The don't even sleep.
> 
> ...


Are you serious or joking about this?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> You remind me of an ESFP who said I smelled of cooking oil.
> 
> @_Grandmaster Yoda_ is a suicidal ESFJ.


That's a new one. Maybe I can be typed all 16 MBTI types during my time here.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I have no idea what feminism is. I lost my mind in 2005.
> 
> Maybe if everyone had a dragon, we would all be happy, no?


My dragon is bigger than yours.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> That's a new one. Maybe I can be typed all 16 MBTI types during my time here.


How many to go?



Metasentient said:


> My dragon is bigger than yours.


Mine's prettier.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Noir said:


> Are you serious or joking about this?


I have no idea why this isn't on Spam World yet.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> How many to go?
> 
> 
> Mine's prettier.


I usually don't have to ask something this obvious, but did you change your name or something? I feel like your posting style is familiar, but I don't recall seeing your name before.

So far I had (in order of frequency) INTP, INTJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, ENTP (according to most recent functions test).


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> I usually don't have to ask something this obvious, but did you change your name or something? I feel like your posting style is familiar, but I don't recall seeing your name before.


I changed my avatar.










I don't recall talking to you though.



> So far I had (in order of frequency) INTP, INTJ, INFP, ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, ENTP (according to most recent functions test).


You need more extroverts then don't you?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I have no idea why this isn't on Spam World yet.


Oh, I don't mind that. It's just that this typing is so bad it almost makes me cry (if it's serious, can't tell atm. if it isn't, mea culpa).


Rosemist said:


> I. Introverts will always prefer cats because dogs are pack animals.
> 
> N- Sensors love sport and do nothing but it. The don't even sleep.
> 
> ...


It's just that are so many clichees in it. I always liked dogs. Many introverts do.
I, and some ENTP and ENFP friends do more sports than my two best SP friends ever did in two months combined. 
Thinkers are actually much more sensitive than they let show.
J/P preference has nothing to do with grammar nazi's. In fact, most grammar nazi's usually have Ti in them, making them perceivers, because Ti seeks precision in wording.
Eh, I might just be overreacting to a joke.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Noir said:


> Oh, I don't mind that. It's just that this typing is so bad it almost makes me cry (if it's serious, can't tell atm. if it isn't, mea culpa).


Yeah it isn't serious.

Don't worry I have a hard time trying to figure out if some posts here on PerC are serious too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I have no idea what feminism is. I lost my mind in 2005.
> 
> Maybe if everyone had a dragon, we would all be happy, no?


Piggy the muppet is being fat shamed


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I have no idea why this isn't on Spam World yet.


Why would it be, this is a legitimate thread, you sir have ruined it by speaking.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Piggy the muppet is being fat shamed


Give her a knife, she'll be fine.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why would it be, this is a legitimate thread, you sir have ruined it by speaking.


Catch me if you can.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Noir said:


> Are you serious or joking about this?


...Deadly serious.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Noir said:


> Oh, I don't mind that. It's just that this typing is so bad it almost makes me cry (if it's serious, can't tell atm. if it isn't, mea culpa).


Awh I'm sorry. Don't worry I wasn't being serious, it was fully intended as a joke. I thought it'd gone a little bit overboard with the whole cliche thing, but the fact that there was still some ambiguity there to whether it was a joke or not suggests that I didn't quite. 



> It's just that are so many clichees in it. I always liked dogs. Many introverts do.
> I, and some ENTP and ENFP friends do more sports than my two best SP friends ever did in two months combined.
> Thinkers are actually much more sensitive than they let show.
> J/P preference has nothing to do with grammar nazi's. In fact, most grammar nazi's usually have Ti in them, making them perceivers, because Ti seeks precision in wording.
> Eh, I might just be overreacting to a joke.


That was the point. You don't know how many quizzes I've seen with the question: 'are you a dog person or a cat person', to help determine if introvert or extrovert. :frustrating: And you don't know how many people I've seen type (even on here) based on how much sport someone does or doesn't do. xD

P.s I like dogs. I'm actually (coincidentally) more of a cat person, but I have a dog and she's the cutest.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Rosemist said:


> Awh I'm sorry. Don't worry I wasn't being serious, it was fully intended as a joke. I thought it'd gone a little bit overboard with the whole cliche thing, but the fact that there was still some ambiguity there to whether it was a joke or not suggests that I didn't quite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry then. Shouldn't have been so quick to judge. Sometimes it's hard to pick up jokes on the Internet. Hope you didn't take it personally or anything :kitteh:.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Noir said:


> Oh, sorry then. Shouldn't have been so quick to judge. Sometimes it's hard to pick up jokes on the Internet. Hope you didn't take it personally or anything :kitteh:.


You haven't attempted to type me therefore you have no argument.


----------

